# بشرى سارة للتجار والتاجرات في السعودية ولمدة أسبوعين فقط. مطلوب وكلاء وموزعين



## سنووايت انترناشيونال (29 ديسمبر 2012)

بشرى سارة للتجار والتاجرات في السعودية ولمدة أسبوعين فقط.
مطلوب وكلاء وموزعين حصريين لكافة بضائعنا الأميركية والأسترالية والإسبانية في المملكة وبكافة مناطقها حيث يتواجد حاليا في المملكة ولمدة أسبوعين فقط الوكيل العام والحصري في الشرق الأوسط والممثل العام المفوض لعدد من الماركات العالمية والعلامات التجارية المرموقة والتي حققت أعلى المبيعات في الأسواق العالمية.

فمن يرغب في الحصول على أحقية التوزيع الحصري لبضائعنا في أي من مناطق المملكة التواصل على رقم الجوال التالي علما بأن أرباح التوزيع مجزي جدا : 0566376505
فمن خلال التواصل مع الوكيل الحصري يمكنك مشاهدة وتقييم العينات ذات الجودة الممتازة والحصول على الأسعار والشروط العامة للإتفاقية النهائية وبدء العمل فورا بعد التوقيع مع الوكيل والله ولي التوفيق.

المناطق المتاحة للتوزيع الحصري لكافة بضائعنا كالتالـــــــــــي :
الرياض - الخرج - القصيم - الدوادمي - المجمعة - الدمام - الخبر - الجبيل - الخفجي - حفر الباطن - الاحساء - القطيف - حائل- تبوك - الجوف - عرعر - جدة - مكة المكرمة - المدينة المنورة - الطائف - ينبع - عسير - الباحة - نجران - جازان


----------

